# Mixing?



## Brundo (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay so I got all the chemicals for b&w developing. But I'm a little confused on mixing. I know I need to mix my developer into a stock solution. However the Kodafix, Kodak indicator stop bath, and kodak photo-flo have got me wondering. Do i need to mix all of the kodafix into a stock solution at once? Do I even need to mix the stop bath and photo-flo or do I just pull from those as I need. How much of the fix, stop, and photo-flo do I use per developing? 
I'll warn you right now I'm going to have more questions as time passes. So thanks in advance for the help and patience.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2015)

I mix enough to make enough working stock needed. If I need 1 liter, I'll measure out enough chemical and water to create 1 liter of soup.


----------



## Brundo (Nov 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I mix enough to make enough working stock needed. If I need 1 liter, I'll measure out enough chemical and water to create 1 liter of soup.


Is that for the kodafix?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2015)

If you mean fixer, yes. But I use liquid chemicals, not powders.


----------



## Brundo (Nov 20, 2015)

480sparky said:


> If you mean fixer, yes. But I use liquid chemicals, not powders.


The only powder substance is my developer. Everything else is liquid.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 20, 2015)

The powder should be completely mixed. Liquids can be doled out as needed.


----------

